# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zorgen koffie en cafeïne voor angst en stress

## FRANCOIS580

*Zorgen koffie en cafeïne voor angst en stress 
*
De meesten van ons geraken 's morgens pas goed in hun ritme nadat ze één of meerdere bakjes troost op hebben. Maar hoe zit het nu eigenlijk met het effect van koffie op onze gezondheid? Hoe gezond of ongezond zijn koffie en cafeïne? Op dit vlak is koffie immers erg omstreden. Het is zeker niet de eerste keer dat de resultaten van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken elkaar tegen spreken.

Cafeïne is in grote concentraties aanwezig in energiedrankjes, maar ook in meer onschuldige frisdranken als cola. Zowel wetenschappers als de verschillende verbruikersorganisaties en nu ook de Hoge Gezondheidsraad pleiten nu al enkele jaren tevergeefs om de hoeveelheid cafeïne in zowel deze energiedrankjes als in frisdranken drastrisch terug te schroeven. Maar als koffie, hoofdzakelijk door de aanwezigheid van cafeïne dan toch zo schadelijk blijkt voor onze gezondheid, hoe is het dan eigenlijk met ons bakje troost gesteld waar we vooral 's morgens zo sterk naar verlangen?

Koffiedrinkers zijn van oordeel dat hun favoriete drank hun prestaties bevorderen. Maar is dat wel zo? In hoeverre zorgen koffie en cafeïne voor betere prestaties? Feit is immers dat velen, en vooral ' s morgens niet zonder hun bakje(s) koffie kunnen. Sommigen worden er alerter en scherper van geest door en krijgen van koffie een extra energie boost. Wetenschappelijk werd dit echter nog nooit bewezen. Koffie en cafeïne kunnen welicht tijdelijk je alertheid vergroten, voornamelijk in geval van (ernstig) slaaptekort. Cafeïne doet je de vermoeidheid minder sterk voelen.

*Zenuwachtigheid, angst en stress*
Velen zijn van oordeel dat zenuwachtige en nerveuze personen en zij die kampen met angst en stress, hun koffieverbruik best matigen. Uit allerlei onderzoeken blijkt het tegenovergestelde waar. Het dagelijks gebruik van koffie blijkt zelfs ons humeur te verbeteren en maakt maakt zeker niet zenuwachtig. 

Een ook op angst en stress zou het geen enkele invloed hebben. Wie geregeld koffie drinkt zal zich zelfs beter voelen. Dat geldt echter niet voor diegenen die slechts sporadisch bij de een of andere gelegenheid koffie drinken.Bij deze gelegenheidsdrinkers kunnen koffie en cafeïne inderdaad angst en stress veroorzaken.

*Gevoeligheid aan koffie en cafeïne*
Het effect van koffie en cafeïne op onze gezondheid verschilt nochtans sterk van persoon tot persoon. Overmatige gevoeligheid voor cafeïne .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## sietske763

cola onschuldig????
pffffffffff onderhand weet iedereen dat cola hartstikke slecht is......heb dat echt niet zomaar voor waar aangenomen....kwestie van lezen en nazoeken!
en het zou wel fijn zijn als je je blogs in het nederlands zet, dat begrijpen de belgen en de nederlanders!
tassen koffie......weet toevallig dat dat kopjes zijn.....niet erg professioneel!
verdien je trouwens geld met die blogs en linken?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Cola is zeker onschuldiger dan energiedrankjes. En enige tijd geleden had ik het al uitvoerig over het ongezonde karakter van cola.

Of ik geld verdien met mijn arbeid... Dat vind ik nogal grof. Vraag ik hier iemand met wat ze geld verdienen???

Ik ben echt blij met een professioneel iemand als jij te mogen kennis maken... En hierbij laat ik het. Ik nam me voor niet meer te reageren, het sop is de kool niet waard, maar dit vond ik er wél ver over... Op gevaar af weer van alle verwijten naar mijn hoofd geslingerd te krijgen...

----------


## Flogiston

FranÇois, wat ik niet begrijp aan jouw postings: je zet altijd het eerste stuk van een blog neer, met een verwijzing naar het volledige blog.

Allemaal leuk en aardig, maar als er dan reacties komen, dan zeg je de ene keer dat het blog de waarheid zegt, en de andere keer dat jij het zelf niet eens bent met wat in zo'n blog staat maar dat je alleen maar de boodschapper bent.

Dus - als ik jouw stukjes lees, heb ik nu geen idee meer of jij er wel of niet achter staat.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@Flogiston: ben zeker niet iemand die denkt dé waarheid in pacht te hebben. Ik informeer en het is aan de lezer om er zijn waarheid uit te halen.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vind dat je verwarring schept wanneer je er niet bij vertelt of je je eigen mening uitdraagt, andermans mening die verschillend is van jouw mening, of andermans mening waarbij jij je keuze nog niet hebt gemaakt.



Voorbeeld:

Als ik op een verjaardagsfeestje met een aantal mensen aan het praten ben over de gezondheidszorg, en ik ga ineens beweren dat we de vaccinatie tegen polio moeten afschaffen omdat die vaccinatie levensgevaarlijk is... dan is het toch logisch dat mensen daarop reageren, dat ze tegen die mening ingaan, en dat ze denken dat _ik_ die mening ben toegedaan? Dan kijken die mensen toch vreemd op als ik _daarna_ pas vertel dat dat niet mijn mening is, maar dat er mensen zijn die zo denken?

Als ik daarentegen direct al begin met vertellen dat er mensen zijn die dit denken, maar dat ik het daar niet mee eens ben, of dat ik er nog niet uit ben en dat ik graag de mening van anderen wil horen, dan komt dat al heel anders over.

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dit persoonlijk geen goed artikel. 
Mensen met stress die koffie drinken gaan volgens mij nog meer ofgefokt worden ipv kalmer wat men ook mag beweren, als koffie de hartslag laat omhoog gaan dan gaat dit bij gestreste mensen hun hartslag en bloeddruk nog meer de hoogte injagen volgens mij. 
Ook cola en alle andere pepdrankjes zijn ongezond als ze op basis zijn van caffeïne, hoeveel kinderen komen er niet op spoed binnen na het drinken van enkele redbulls of andere brol waar heel veel caffeïne inzit zodat ze echt hartritmestoornissen krijgen en opgenomen moeten worden in het ziekenhuis. 
Mijn kinderen hebben tot hun 21ste nooit koffie gedronken, dat kwam gewoon niet in huis bij ons. Zelfs als kind wou ik geen koffie of cola en iedereen vond me abnormaal maar koffie blijft gewoon als een baksteen op mijn maag liggen. Wat ik wel kan drinken is mocha van doce gusto (koffie met veel melk en een chocoladesmaak mmm) of een koffie verkeerd om het op zijn nederlands te zeggen met veel melk en suiker in. 
Nu drinkt mijn zoon soms koffie op zijn werk en ik vraag me eigenlijk af of daar zijn hartritmestoornissen niet van komen, hij heeft tot zijn 22ste nooit koffie gedronken thuis of misschien sporadisch eens op een begrafenis of een familiefeestje maar dan is hij gaan werken en hij had dan 's morgens koffie nodig om wakker te worden maar zijn lichaam was daar helemaal niet aan gewoon ? Komen daar zijn hartklachten dan niet van vraag ik me altijd af ? 
En wat vraagt een cardioloog het 1ste als je binnenkomt met hartklachten ? Rookt u of drinkt u veel koffie of cola, echt waar hoor ??? En ja u hebt overgewicht.... en ik heb een vriend gehad die sloten koffie dronk en liters frisdrank, hij is gestorven aan maagkanker dus zo gezond zal dit allemaal wel niet zijn. 
Als je heel het blog leest is koffie blijkbaar een wondermiddel terwijl het echt een ongezond goedje is en je beter iets anders drinkt dan koffie... goed tegen hart en vaatziektes, goed tegen stress, je krijgt er een beter humeur van, je wordt niet zo snel kaal (kaalheid is genetisch bepaald hoor, de ene wordt kaal op 25 en de andere heeft op 80 nog al zijn haar) je hebt minder kans op alzheimer of dementie en op huidkanker, hoe gek kan je het noemen ??? sorry hoor maar dit artikel trekt echt op niks en vermageren doe je er zeker al niet van want dan moest mijn ventje een pannelat zijn terwijl hij serieus overgewicht heeft terwijl hij helemaal niet veel eet...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Sorry Christel, maar ik plaats mijn persoonlijke mening hier al lang op de achtergrond. Wie zijn zij om wetenschappers de les te spelen? Ik zuig dit niet zomaar uit mijn duim hoor, wees daar gerust van! Maandelijks worden mijn blogs en websites door gemiddeld 30000 lezers bezocht en nog nooit dergelijke negatieve reacties gehad. Die vormen op deze manier elk hun eigen mening en laat de wetenschap hun mening en standpunten verkondigen. Meer doen wij niet... Als wetenschappers elkaar tegenspreken na hun onderzoeken dan is het aan ons om lessen te trekken...

----------


## christel1

http://socialcam.com/v/Hp88EAh5?auto...ther_multiline

Kijk naar dit, dit is wat cola doet met een ei na 1 jaar.... niet funny dus en cola bevat ook caffeïne

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Je vergeet wellicht dat ik een tiental dagen geleden een uitvoerig artikel publiceerde over de slechte invloed van cola op onze gezondheid...

----------


## Flogiston

Nu zeg je weer dat de dingen die je schrijft, jouw mening weerspiegelen.

Terwijl je andere keren zegt dat de dingen die je schrijft, niet jouw mening hoeven te zijn.

Is het maar net hoe het uitkomt?

Nogmaals: ik zou het op prijs stellen als je hier duidelijkheid over zou kunnen geven.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@flogiston Ik sta uiteraard achter mijn artikelen, die de weergaven zijn van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken of standpunten. Precies zoals je dat elders leest...Ik weet niet wat hier onduidelijk of onjuist zou zijn... Prettige zondag nog!

----------


## Flogiston

Elders schreef je:



> neem zeker niet alles voor waarheid en sta ook niet altijd achter alles... Informeren is iets anders dan dat


Hieruit maak ik op dat je wilt informeren en dat je niet altijd achter de inhoud staat.

----------


## dotito

Als ik vroeger teveel koffie dronk maakte mij dat verschrikkelijk zenuwachtig was precies zo'n opgefokte aap  :EEK!: . Toen ik een paar jaar geleden ben beginnen sukkelen met migraine/hoge bloeddruk dronk ik nog enkele tassen koffie. Ik voelde dat die paar tassen nog teveel waren, dan maar overgeschakeld op 1 tas koffie 's morgens. Toen ik cafeïnevrije koffie ontdekte......had ik nooit gedacht dat ik dat zo lekker zou vinden. Ik dacht altijd dat ik iets ging missen. 


Moet zeggen dat ik dat nu al zeker een half jaar drink cafeïnevrij. En als ik nu een gewone koffie drink is dat wel enorm straf, smaakt mij minder goed als vroeger. Ik moet er altijd heel veel melk bijnemen. En ik geloof ook nooit dat koffie u minder zenuwachtig maakt alé bij mij toch niet. Oké je krijgt er een boost van, maar als dat gezond is....daar heb ik mijn twijfels over? En vermageren door koffie te drinken dat geloof ik ook niet. Want als je teveel koffie drinkt houd dat vocht op. Met gevolg dat je niet afvalt!

----------


## christel1

> @flogiston Ik sta uiteraard achter mijn artikelen, die de weergaven zijn van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken of standpunten. Precies zoals je dat elders leest...Ik weet niet wat hier onduidelijk of onjuist zou zijn... Prettige zondag nog!


Misschien kan je er dan de link naar de wetenschappelijke onderzoeken bijzetten ipv de link naar een blog ? Dat zou voor veel mensen veel duidelijker zijn dan en meer objectief dan subjectief.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Wordt dat met andere onderzoeken en artikelen ook gedaan Christel?! Tot voor kort werd ieder artikel gelinkt aan nu.nl. Was dat zoveel beter en objectiever???!!! Bij links naat nu.nl kreeg je enkel de uitslag van het wetenschappelijk onderzoek, zonder enige achtergrond!!!!!!!! Werd de info van nu.nl dan ook telkens in twijfel getrokken? Dat waren telkens onderzoeken en resultaten die op dezelfde manier werden weergegeven, of niet... Ik zorg telkens voor passende achtergrond informatie en ook dat is niet goed. Weten jullie wel welke richting jullie deze door anderen zo gewaardeerde gezondheidssite uit willen!!!???

----------


## sietske763

oh jeeeeeeee....hij wordt weer pissig..........omdat we het oneens zijn.....
ook geen professionele houding!
en Flo heeft helemaal gelijk, alleen in dit artikel spreek je jezelf al tegen
en dat is iedere keer zo!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Pissig maar, want anders niet geleefd...

----------


## Flogiston

Zou je dat pissig zijn, en dat leven, alsjeblieft willen doen op een moment dat je computer uit staat? Dat bevordert de sfeer op dit forum.

----------


## sietske763

dit is gewoon weer hetzelfde onzinnige gezwets als van ""onze"" Afra.........
ook pislink als mensen het niet met hem eens waren en belachelijk gedrag!
ja sorry, heb een trauma van zulk soort gedrag.
Als je dingen hier neerzet moet je ook openstaan voor kritiek.
en dat je op zo,n manier kritiek krijgt is logisch, want dat krijg je op zulke reacties van jou......en dit gaat al ong. een jaar zo!
actie vraagt reactie!
en door jouw houding bouw je gewoon weinig krediet op....
dus...begin bij jezelf..!
en vooral............plaats eens echte zinnige ware artikelen, goed onderbouwd, want er klopt echt heel veel niet van....zoals je gi in een blog het over ouderdoms diabeten had.
man man, dat is van de vorige eeuw....ben zeer benieuwt waar jij je info vandaan haalt en of je echt wel kennis hebt, had je dat dan moet je weten dat diabeten verdeelt zijn in type 1 of type 2.
'
ik weet dat ik nou even 2 artikelen van jou bij elkaar pak, maar het gaat even om het voorbeeld.

ik plaats juist geen artikelen omdat ik daar geen verstand van heb....

----------


## christel1

Welke artikels heb ik hier al geplaatst François ? Nu ben ik eventjes niet mee dus...

----------


## Flogiston

Christel, ga naar het profiel van François, klik op de tab _Statistieken_, en klik op _Zoek alle onderwerpen die gestart zijn door FRANCOIS580_. Je krijgt nu een lijst van alle door François geplaatste artikelen.

Ik neem even aan dat François op die lijst artikelen doelt.

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, dat zijn artikels die geplaatst zijn door François maar niet door mij he, er is een verschil, ik geef alleen maar een reactie op de artikelen net zoals jij doet en vele anderen hier. Man man wat een gezeik altijd als iemand het niet eens is met een artikel dat geplaatst wordt, dan moeten er veel mensen pissed zijn op mij hoor als ik het niet eens ben met een stelling of een artikel en dan vraag ik me af, word ik alleen geviseerd omdat ik naast gewoon lid ook moderator ben want als gewoon lid mag ik ook mijn mening geven, dat dacht ik toch, ik ben ten eerste gewoon lid en daarna pas moderator... sorry hoor als iemand er anders over denkt.

----------


## Flogiston

Oeps, excuus, ik had jouw vorige bijdrage verkeerd gelezen. Ik meende te hebben gelezen dat je op zoek was naar _zijn_ artikels. Vandaar de link die ik gaf.

Wat mening geven betreft: natuurlijk mag je je mening geven. Als lid, als persoon, hoe je het noemen wilt.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik vind het een onzinnig artikel, het voegt geen enkele waarde toe.

----------


## sietske763

zoals zoveel van die artikelen
zonde van deze site....allemaal ""bladvulling""

----------

